# Hebrews



## Swampguy (Aug 25, 2005)

I am hunting for a commentary on Hebrews, any ideas? I am not interested in something to complex, more of a devotional style. I am considering one by AW Pink. Thanks, Tim


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 25, 2005)

See this thread.

I believe John Owen's commentary (free online here) is considered one of the best, if not THE best on Hebrews.

Can't go wrong with Calvin or Pink.



[Edited on 8-25-2005 by Jeff_Bartel]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Swampguy (Aug 25, 2005)

What about William Lane?


----------



## doulosChristou (Aug 25, 2005)

F.F. Bruce or Philip E. Hughes.


----------



## just_grace (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doulosChristou_
> F.F. Bruce or Philip E. Hughes.



Bruce for sure... 

Also Harry Cotton, his exposition on Hebrews in the Interpreters Bible is indepth and complete in my mind.

[Edited on 8-26-2005 by just_grace]


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 26, 2005)

William Gouge


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 26, 2005)

F.F. Bruce, A.W. Pink, John Calvin, Matthew Poole, Matthew Henry, ... John Owen


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh yeah, don't forget Geerhardus Vos' expositions from Hebrews.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> See this thread.
> 
> I believe John Owen's commentary (free online here) is considered one of the best, if not THE best on Hebrews.
> ...




I can't seem to find John Owen's commentary on Hebrews with that link. Any ideas?

I would really like to check out Owen's commentary, as I have heard it is excellent.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



In the theology section, you can search for the works of John Owen. This website is the only place I have found that has the entire 16 vols. online plus his large commentary on Hebrews.

There is no direct link that I have found to it, but if you still can't find it, just let me know.


----------



## Swampguy (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks, that gives me a lot to choose from and spend my money on
Tim


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> ...



Here's a direct link to the Works of John Owen.

That includes his commentary on Hebrews. Hope that helps.


----------



## love2read (Aug 26, 2005)

John Brown, Geneva Series, Banner of Truth


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> Here's a direct link to the Works of John Owen.
> 
> That includes his commentary on Hebrews. Hope that helps.




Perfect. Wonderful! Thank you!!


----------



## cultureshock (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> I am hunting for a commentary on Hebrews, any ideas? I am not interested in something to complex, more of a devotional style. I am considering one by AW Pink. Thanks, Tim



John Owen is about as complex as they get. If you want something shorter that is less of an exegetical commentary, but still a good commentary, consider _Let's Study Hebrews_ by Hywel Jones.

Brian


----------

